# Warning for those at loading dock warehouses



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

So your car size effects your number of packagss and stops. I had 48 stops today.

I pulled up in a Subaru hatch and got loaded with packages. Saw an orange vest watching the cars coming in and yelling out the car size to the person taking carts over to the docks.

Definitely going to start driving in my Corolla again.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Was that 4 hours? I had 68 packages yesterday and was done in within the 4 hrs and I drive a SUV

48 doesn't seem that bad unless it's apartments


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

nighthawk398 said:


> Was that 4 hours? I had 68 packages yesterday and was done in within the 4 hrs and I drive a SUV
> 
> 48 doesn't seem that bad unless it's apartments


Yes, 4 hours

I had 56 packages and 48 stops.

Dock to my left was 27 total and dock to my right was 42 total

My thing is even if they had 42 different stops they still had fewer stops than I did.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Mine tend to be 1 min driving between stops maybe yoursome are more spread out


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

nighthawk398 said:


> Mine tend to be 1 min driving between stops maybe yoursome are more spread out


About 2 min on average for me - apartments add much more than that.

I can finish 35 or fewer stops in 2 hours 30 min. Last two times I have been at 45 plus stops its taken 3 hours 15 min or 330


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Then I'm confused why you're complaining since you're getting paid for 4


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

nighthawk398 said:


> Then I'm confused why you're complaining since you're getting paid for 4


Not complaining just letting people know you get more packages based on the size of your car. In another thread they were talking about people using small cars at commerce.


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

I guess we lucked out with our warehouse in Denver, we drive up into the WH, all the routes are already laid out and if you're the first block of the morning you get a few choices (when we were busier you had 3 to choose from too)


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> Not complaining just letting people know you get more packages based on the size of your car. In another thread they were talking about people using small cars at commerce.


Oh ok I don't mind more packages as to me it's a challenge and more exercise


----------



## JapanFour (Mar 8, 2016)

they do this to me sometimes in my versa hatch, but theres also been a few days where they only give me 14 larger boxes. Either way i manage to finish the job in under 3 hours still.


----------



## JapanFour (Mar 8, 2016)

on another note, i didnt realize you can bring in your other car and get away with it. I might have to bring my wifes corolla in as well hehe.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

JapanFour said:


> on another note, i didnt realize you can bring in your other car and get away with it. I might have to bring my wifes corolla in as well hehe.


At mine they dont care what you drive as long as it meets the 4 door requirement. I have driven 3 different cars with no issue.


----------



## Kevrun (Dec 11, 2016)

Logistics? It has always been this way for it. You get stopped at the security gate and get checked in . They then say "We have a sedan/suv at bay ...whatever is open.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

What about a red 2 door focus I saw today at DLA3?

Next time I'm going to ride up in a scooter and be like...


----------



## Memorex (Oct 5, 2016)

I noticed this at my warehouse on the first day. Fortunately the gate can't really see the docks well. I've always gone to whatever dock I please.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Kevrun said:


> Logistics? It has always been this way for it. You get stopped at the security gate and get checked in . They then say "We have a sedan/suv at bay ...whatever is open.


Not at mine. The security person doesnt report your car type they only say we have a flex driver or a white van.


----------



## Colie (Oct 18, 2016)

Kevrun said:


> Logistics? It has always been this way for it. You get stopped at the security gate and get checked in . They then say "We have a sedan/suv at bay ...whatever is open.


You've really gotta speak for your own warehouse.


----------



## Kevrun (Dec 11, 2016)

That is ALL that I speak for. It's the one that I work at. You are very astute.


----------

